# Making a cross section of track?



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Has any one made there own cross or X section of track?
We are laying ours out and we have a spot were it crosses but not enough room for a bridge.
It is also at an odd angle.
I have an idea of how to do it just thought I would ask first.

I will try to start a thread with pictures some time soon.
Between keeping Honey Bees (Swarm & Cutout Calls) and work I have been to busy to even get on here lately.

Jim & Julie
B & O RR
Bee's & Owl Rail Road

Jim
Hoot Owl Lane Bee's LLC


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Jim,
Welcome to MyLargeScale.
I think that you need to get the terminology correct.
You seem to be asking about a "Diamond Crossing", or "Diamond Junction", where two lines cross each other at an angle, or even at 90 degrees.
What code rail are you using, and are you planning on hand spiking the crossing yourself, or using solder, or ??
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jim WELCOME to MLS, I have not built one, I have seen them built, and posted here, in the past.
If you have one to look at, that is all you will need. You doing track power or battery, that will make alot of difference.
If you do Facebook, look up Daniel Smith , 



He builds lots of turnouts and crossovers.
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank You Dave
I am new and learning. They are only listed as cross track sections, but Diamond Crossing makes more sense.

Dennis Thank you for the link.
I have some track down but what Julie wants is challenging me with new/more projects.
I'm not complaining just wanting to get some trains running.
I will check Daniel Smith out and let you know how it goes.
I will bring it to the July meeting as we will be floating in June.

Jim & Julie
B & O RR
Bees & Owl Rail Road


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jim, We all had to start some where. Welcome to G scale and Welcome to MLS. Do Not hesitate to ask any question you want. You are Amongst Friends here. 

JJ


----------

